# Zappacosta al Chelsea per 25 milioni più bonus.



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Chelsea ha messo a segno un colpo "clamoroso": arriva Zappacosta dal Torino. Ai granata la super cifra di 25 milioni di euro più bonus.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Sono matti!!

Però sono sicuro che con Conte renderà alla grande


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Che bello leggere notizie di mercato sui terzini e non dover più desiderare di comprarli noi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2017)

Grazie Andonio, ce lo ha pagato lui lo stressato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Chelsea ha messo a segno un colpo "clamoroso": arriva Zappacosta dal Torino. Ai granata la super cifra di 25 milioni di euro più bonus.



25 milioni per Zappacosta ???? hahaha WTF .


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Grazie Andonio, ce lo ha pagato lui lo stressato.



Esatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono matti!!
> 
> Però sono sicuro che con Conte renderà alla grande


Il giocatore non è per nulla male e con Conte giocherà in una difesa a 5; quindi avrà tutta la libertà di proiettarsi in avanti e di incidere nella metà campo avversaria, come Alonso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2017)

E' costato quanto Conti, Conti però ha quel qualcosa in più ma Zappacosta è comunque un ottimo terzino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Chelsea ha messo a segno un colpo "clamoroso": arriva Zappacosta dal Torino. Ai granata la super cifra di 25 milioni di euro più bonus.



Mi piace Zappacosta, ma qui Cairo ha fatto un affare pazzesco.
Beh, grazie Andonio Gonde per averci pagato Niang


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Chelsea ha messo a segno un colpo "clamoroso": arriva Zappacosta dal Torino. Ai granata la super cifra di 25 milioni di euro più bonus.



Clamoroso per il Torino, fosse vero.

Certo che anche Conte in quanto a feticismo per giocatori di medio valore non scherza eh


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Forte forte. Ottimo affare per il Chelsea.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Forte forte. Ottimo affare per il Chelsea.



Buona cosa pure per la nazionale. Farà molta esperienza.


----------



## DrHouse (31 Agosto 2017)

Zappacosta è un ottimo acquisto comunque eh...

Forse non vale quei soldi, ma oggi i prezzi questi sono


----------



## kipstar (31 Agosto 2017)

ah ecco spiegati i 20 per mnaing


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Chelsea ha messo a segno un colpo "clamoroso": arriva Zappacosta dal Torino. Ai granata la super cifra di 25 milioni di euro più bonus.



questi si sono liberati di un ottimo terzino come Zappacosta per prendere uno scarpone come Niang.... contenti loro


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2017)

AHAHAHAHAHAH ma che acquisto è


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

è il giocatore perfetto per il modulo ci conte, tuttavia hanno ancora una rosa inadatta ad affrontare 4 competizione... non puoi giocare a 2 a centrocampo se hai solo 1 panchinaro.. senza contare che non hanno alternative a alonso


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo acquisto. Terzino che mi è sempre piaciuto. Con Conte farà il salto definitivo,


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma veramente sto leggendo critiche sull'ottimo Zappacosta?

Mah...è un signor terzino, solo perché non è spettacolare mica significa che è scarso..se tutto ve bene farà meglio di quel walker strapagato dal City..


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2017)

non capisco i molti WTF visto che conti è stato pagato una cifra simile, a me sembra congruo


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

comunque ragazzi se non sbaglio, fino a stamattina nessun giornalista aveva mai parlato di questa trattativa. Quindi in teoria se è accaduto con il Chelsea potrebbe accadere pure con noi.... dai io ci spero!


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente sto leggendo critiche sull'ottimo Zappacosta?
> 
> Mah...è un signor terzino, solo perché non è spettacolare mica significa che è scarso..se tutto ve bene farà meglio di quel walker strapagato dal City..



Penso avremmo detto lo stesso di Abate 5-6 anni fa. Giocatore normalissimo che non eccelle in nulla, oggettivamente strapagato. Il confronto con Conti è ovvio, ma tra i 2 non c'è partita.

Adesso mi aspetto un Baselli (molto più scarso di Zappacosta)a 20 milioni, magari offerti da Wenger


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Penso avremmo detto lo stesso di Abate 5-6 anni fa. Giocatore normalissimo che non eccelle in nulla, oggettivamente strapagato. Il confronto con Conti è ovvio, ma tra i 2 non c'è partita.
> 
> Adesso mi aspetto un Baselli (molto più scarso di Zappacosta)a 20 milioni, magari offerti da Wenger



Sinceramente Zappacosta mi pare ben altra cosa rispetto ad abate che infatti nessuno ha mai cercato in tutti sti anni..


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

Conti e zappacosta per caratteristiche ricordano zambrotta


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2017)

31 agosto 2016: Marcos Alonso al Chelsea per circa 25 milioni di € tra lo scetticismo l'ilarità generale. 
Lo spagnolo ha poi disputato una grande stagione. Andrà bene anche in questo caso?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Chelsea ha messo a segno un colpo "clamoroso": arriva Zappacosta dal Torino. Ai granata la super cifra di 25 milioni di euro più bonus.



Colpaccio clamoroso del Torino  .


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 31 agosto 2016: Marcos Alonso al Chelsea per circa 25 milioni di € tra lo scetticismo l'ilarità generale.
> Lo spagnolo ha poi disputato una grande stagione. Andrà bene anche in questo caso?



quasi probabile visto che Zappacosta è perfetto per il gioco di Conte.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ha la grandissima occasione di fare un'ottima stagione con Conte e di rilanciarsi in vista del mondiale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zappacosta è un ottimo giocatore 
la serie A perde un valido giocatore 
e le cifre considerando pure l'età mi pare equa

p.s. il Torino incassa bene in termini di terzini 
dopo Darmian ecco Zappacosta.. idem Peres


----------

